# This forum is hard



## weedflemishgiants (Jun 25, 2008)

I still can't read this forum. I try once in a while but it is still too hard. It;s only been a month and a half.

I'll get there, and in the meantime my sympathies everybody.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 25, 2008)

Is it because of the quantity or the way it is set up?


----------



## JimD (Jun 25, 2008)

*weedflemishgiants wrote: *


> I still can't read this forum. I try once in a while but it is still too hard. It;s only been a month and a half.
> 
> I'll get there, and in the meantime my sympathies everybody.



If it's because of the overwhelming grief you feel for the ones who have had a loss.....

....welcome to our world.

I still have a very hard time coming here.
You're not alone.

I too extend my good thoughts and prayers to those in need.

~Jim


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 25, 2008)

Ohhhhhhh I see what you mean. Yes, it's hard regardless. I have actually sat and cried when we've lost a bunny. I've had tears of joy when one is ok that's been sick.... and I have even gotten up in the middle of the night to just check on someone or somebunny.

Sounds kinda crazy in a way I guess, but I feel I know most of the members here pretty well.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 25, 2008)

Me too. I don't like reading here at all. I used to avoid it like the plague, because it would make me cry. But now I've gotten used to it a little bit (can never get used to it fully!), and it's one of the first places I check, along with the Infirmary, just to make sure that no bunnies have become ill or have passed. I almost worry every time I come on here what I will see, so if I check here first, and see nothing new, it sort of comforts me a bit. Sounds silly huh? Of course I always think of those who have had the unfortunate luck to have to post here too...


----------



## FallingStar (Jun 25, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Me too. I don't like reading here at all. I used to avoid it like the plague, because it would make me cry. But now I've gotten used to it a little bit (can never get used to it fully!), and it's one of the first places I check, along with the Infirmary, just to make sure that no bunnies have become ill or have passed. I almost worry every time I come on here what I will see, so if I check here first, and see nothing new, it sort of comforts me a bit.




That is the same with me mouse_chalk. But I want to read and see what happens, but I usually end up feeling sad. I haven't lost a bunny, but I know it's going to be hard. But I know that people here will help me get through it. That's why I love thisRO so much. 

But this forum is very hard to read most of the time. I'm with ya' weedflemishgiants. 

-

Karlee


----------



## JimD (Jun 25, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Ohhhhhhh I see what you mean. Yes, it's hard regardless. I have actually sat and cried when we've lost a bunny. I've had tears of joy when one is ok that's been sick.... and I have even gotten up in the middle of the night to just check on someone or somebunny.
> 
> Sounds kinda crazy in a way I guess, but I feel I know most of the members here pretty well.


:group:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 25, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Ohhhhhhh I see what you mean. Yes, it's hard regardless. I have actually sat and cried when we've lost a bunny. I've had tears of joy when one is ok that's been sick.... and I have even gotten up in the middle of the night to just check on someone or somebunny.
> 
> Sounds kinda crazy in a way I guess, but I feel I know most of the members here pretty well.


Same here... If I read about a bunny that's sick or something then go to bed, I will lie awake worrying! Then it'll be the first thing I'll think to check when I wake up, and I'll hold my breath praying and praying that the title hasn't been amended... 

As sad as it sounds, I guess it just goes to show the caring 'family' nature of RO...


----------



## FallingStar (Jun 25, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Is it because of the quantity or the way it is set up?



Thats what Ithought the first time I read it, but after I read the other post, I got it. 

Yeah, mouse_chalk thats true.


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jun 25, 2008)

No. It is because of my little blizzard. I made the decision to put her to sleep six weeks ago and it still rocks my boat a lot to even see her cage. 

I keep seeing people post on here, but I'm just not able to read the posts. But I am thinking of you guys who lost your loved ones.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't know what would happen to me if one of mine should pass. So I can't imagine what you are going through. :hug:


----------



## JimD (Jun 25, 2008)

*weedflemishgiants wrote: *


> No. It is because of my little blizzard. I made the decision to put her to sleep six weeks ago and it still rocks my boat a lot to even see her cage.
> 
> I keep seeing people post on here, but I'm just not able to read the posts. But I am thinking of you guys who lost your loved ones.



We didn't know 

I'm so sorry...

..... binky free little blizzard.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry.... :hug:

RIP little Blizzard....

As with Pet Bunny, I can't imagine what I'd do if I lost one of my own, so I can't imagine how you're feeling either... 

Jen xx


----------



## FallingStar (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh no! 

I'm so sorry to hear about Blizzard. :tears2:

Hugs to you. :hug2:

~

Karlee


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Binky-free, Blizzard!:rainbow:

There have been so many times when my hubbie or one of the kids will come into the room to find me weeping uncontrollably about one of our dear bunnies who has gone to the Bridge. I agree totally that it's one of the best things about this forum, actually. We all care and understand, even if we've been some of the few lucky slaves who have yet to lose one of our babies. I can't imagine how horrible it must be, but I know how terrible I feel for all those who have experienced this loss. 

The other thing that I think is so terrific about the RO forum is that even when folks aren't able to regularly visit, they feel able to let the rest of us know what's going on when they can, and everyone accepts their feelings, regardless. There are few places in this world, tangible or on the web, that can say that. RO ROCKS!!!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 27, 2008)

I havent, Thank God, lost any bunnies to the bridge but I cant come here and read anything without sobbing. Pregnant or not pregnant, i just start sobbing. I havent read in here in quite a while and sometime when i do i get about 1/100 way through a post and just have to hit reply and offer my sympathy cause i just cant see through the tears. I hope no one thinks i dont care, i do , but i just cant read here. You are not alone .


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks everybody. You know when someone says something like binky free or carrots galore about a rabbit that passed, how you can just sort of cringe? that is still happening. It is probably good that it is too.

Just thinking about Blizzard in those terms, binking or eating carrots or whatever is just awful.Seven weeks.

I have lost bunnies before who have died in their sleep at a much much older age. And it hurts. But not like this one. This one I lost due to very bad breeding. Her parents should never have been bred as they had a history of severe dental problems over and beyond what you normally see. I didn't know that. So I had to put their baby down young.

There are so so many bunnies in the world deserving of good homes. So many rescues that need homes. 

I have two in my barn right now. A little blind chin helicopter eared holland lop with a split penis- God dealt him a triple whammy- and a little thrianta who is getting older than the hills. When I rescue, I keep them for life. When these two go, I will probably get more.

These were both drop offs by breeders to pet stores who could not sell them cause they were messes.

This is why I spend so so much time at the vet. And so so much money on the vet. Having every single litter tested for disease, parasites, bad teeth, bad ears, bad eyes.

Because as breeders of show rabbits, we have a real responsibility to make sure we do nothing to add to the rescue rabbit population. A responsibility to not breed bad teeth, eyes, bones, etc. The onus is on the show breeder more than anyone else in the world to not produce rabbits that will be abandoned by their new owners later on.

blizzard was so young, and so perfect in all respects. She won BOV in her first show 20 minutes after I bought her. She won BOB in her second ten minutes later. three months later she was sooooooo sick, so abscessed, and half her jaw would have had to have been removed. A beautiful, beautiful rabbit who quite frankly and this may sound harsh- she should never have been born. Never. As a breeder, a deliberate breeder of show rabbits in a rescue rabbit world, I carry this around with me. Just can't help it.

Sorry if I depressed you guys. ink iris:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 27, 2008)

Please don't apologize. IMHO, this is the place to share those thoughts and feelings. I think you're right, too, that it's often a sad place when we see things that should've never been allowed to happen. It's so awesome that you care for all of these guys....not just the "perfect" ones, and that you are trying to educate others about the importance of responsible breeding. Thanks for sharing your heart with us....Grace


----------



## EileenH (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a hard time with this part of the forum too. I just get this knot in my stomach, but at the same time want to be supportive of everyone who's lost a bunny, or any of their animals, so I come here.

*hugs to you*


----------



## EileenH (Jul 17, 2008)

The thread about Dill made me think of this thread again...I stared at that title for so long before I could open it..it's not like not opening a thread will make it not be true..it's just so hard to read and feel how much pain is going on..
Anyway, I just wanted to sayto all you guys who've lostsomeone important to you..you're in my thoughts.


----------

